# Korsika



## Fröschle (26. April 2005)

*Benötige Tips fürs Fischen auf Korsika*

;+ Hallo suche Informationen über Angelmöglichkeiten vom Ufer oder Kutter auf Korsika, kann ich mit meiner Brandungsrute vom Ufer Fischen?, lohnt es die Pilgruten mit zu nehmen?, oder reichen die Ruten für Zander oder Hecht aus.
Kennt jemand fängige Plätze?, wie sieht es mit Genemigungen für Meeresangeln aus. Was für Fische können vom Ufer aus gefangen werden?, gibt es Schonzeiten und Schonmaße?.

Ich wäre für jede Info dankbar
Fröschle:z


----------



## blubberfisch (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Benötige Tips fürs Fischen auf Korsika*

Hallo Fröschle, 
habe die anfrage auf dem anglerboard gelesen. Mich bewegt die gleiche Frage. Gibt es Antworten seit der Frage?
Gruß blubberfisch


----------



## tinka60 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Korsika*

Drei Jahre später: Nun fahre ich auch im Juli nach Korsika und habe die gleichen Fragen wie Fröschle und Blubberfisch, bzw. wie war denn nun euer Urlaub und könnt ihr jetzt vielleicht Antworten auf eure Fragen geben. Ich fahre an die Ostküste, habe aber auch von Forellen(-Anlagen) im Inselzentrum gehört.
Gruß tinka60


----------



## Bentham (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Korsika*

Ich fahre dieses Jahr das zweite mal nach Korsika - allerdings habe ich im letzten Jahr die Angelsachen zu Hause gelassen.

An der Küste ist das Angeln meines Wissens nach überall erlaubt, die Flüsse jedoch sind an Angelvereine verpachtet. Man benötigt also Tageskarten. Ich habe in den Flüssen beim Schnorcheln SEHR viele Aale gesehen. Auch im Meer ist der Fischbestand super. Die Einheimischen gehen teilweise mit einer Harpune bewaffnet Tintenfische jagen. Aber auch sonst schwimmt dort viel rum. Besonders viel Wurfgewicht wird meiner Einschätzung nach nicht benötigt.


----------

